# #4 Bier zu gewinnen. Nur eine Frage beantworten



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

Unser wöchentliches Bier-Gewinnspiel geht in die nächste Runde 

*Wie heißt die in der Klosterbrauerei produzierte Kultlimo?* HIER könnt Ihr spicken

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum 30*. Januar* an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden NICHT BERÜCKSICHTIGT!

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

 *In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktion

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboardab

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir, welches Bier Euch am besten schmeckt. Hier gab's keine falschen Antworten, allein das Glück entschied. Über einen Kasten leckeres Klosterbräu darf sich Benno Fischer aus St. Augustin freuen. _

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum 30. Januar an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


Melden Bearbeiten Historie Löschen IP


----------

